# Pee pee extension



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Or, my truck. One of my friends (female) called my truck a pee pee extension, took me a second to get it. duh

You gals are soooo mean to us sensitive guys. :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's a nice truck  I have a Chevy 2500 and it's almost that tall too  mines a champagne color though. I probly look funny driving it too since I'm not very big. I kinda have to jump in it


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I like it. But then again I've always liked pick-em-up trucks.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Another thread idea, girls with tats, trucks, pitties & guns! My kind of women. :thumbsup:


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

haha i get that all the time, good lookin chevy man.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

this is a pee-pee extension...i don't think trucks
qualify.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

That's a pretty SMALL car.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

ehh ill pass on the old man sports car, lol jk man nice vette


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

it did get the job done.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

blurzredg4 said:


> haha i get that all the time, good lookin chevy man.


Nice, what are the specs on your extension?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey you fella's wanna go muddin?


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Hey you fella's wanna go muddin?


Um, I hate it when my extension gets dirty.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

umm 7-9" cognito w/ 3" body lift, ready lift keys...rims are 20x10 kmc monsters on 37" nitto mud grapplers...and a few other things


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

haha im always ready to go mudding/wheeling, its a truck and i use it as one! :woof:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Um, I hate it when my extension gets dirty.


Oh please say you are kidding! Because if you don't get that thing dirty... your some form of ricer.... LMAO


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

blurzredg4 said:


> im always ready to go mudding/wheeling, its a truck and i use it as one :biggrin:


There ya go! The okie in me really comes out when I see a big truck. LOL


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh please say you are kidding! Because if you don't get that thing dirty... your some form of ricer.... LMAO


this imo :goodpost:


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh please say you are kidding! Because if you don't get that thing dirty... your some form of ricer.... LMAO


 Ha ha ha....

ricer?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Ha ha ha....
> 
> ricer?


Ricer used to = any foreign car that had stickers, a wing, various body moldings, all kinds of crap that added no value to the car and the owner is always bragging about how fast it went.

Then people started to "rice out" American vehicles like neons, ford Foci, caviliers.... sadly mustangs and other muscle cars also fell victim.

Now you have essentially turned your truck into some sort of ricey vehicle... you gotta use it for what it looks like it's made for man. :woof: Trucks like that look so much better covered in mud! lol

Oh and this thread just totally reminded me of when my best friend and I used to cruise on the weekends. When we saw a big lifted truck we'd holler at the guy driving "hey your differential is showing!" LMAO... Yeah.. we were dorks but it was fun times.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Trucks like that look so much better covered in mud! lol
> 
> "hey your differential is showing!" LMAO...


They do look cool covered in mud, just a major pain to get that stuff out of everywhere it gets into.

The differential joke is great! :clap:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> They do look cool covered in mud, just a major pain to get that stuff out of everywhere it gets into.
> 
> The differential joke is great! :clap:


Oh cry about it city boy!


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> Another thread idea, girls with tats, trucks, pitties & guns! My kind of women. :thumbsup:


Yeah a few of my favorite things, I always say a girl and truck is a beautiful thing.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh cry about it city boy!


Bring it Hippie girl! Muddin anytime!!!! :cheers:


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

ruin said:


> Yeah a few of my favorite things, I always say a girl and truck is a beautiful thing.


I agree. :goodpost:


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

ruin said:


> Yeah a few of my favorite things, I always say a girl and truck is a beautiful thing.


YESSSSS :woof:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry Megan I have a F350 and its lifted with big wheels and tires... As much fun as muddin is I hate cleaning it... And since its my truck I can never trick the hubby into washing it... As a matter of fact he cries about the mud in the driveway lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Bring it Hippie girl! Muddin anytime!!!! :cheers:


Now thats more like it! Bring the bud light! We'll go down to the river bottoms wooohooo!!! lol That used to be the way we spent our weekends when I was a teen in the small town.... :rofl: Oh but most time they bought Natural Light because it was cheaper.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

nice, pic of said tree-fiddy?


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

do want bud light and mudding!! lol at natty light we usually got keystone back then lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is what I'm talking about... lol


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

haha love that song! and yes basically my town growing up too!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

blurzredg4 said:


> do want bud light and mudding!! lol at natty light we usually got keystone back then lol


Yeah Keystone was another choice..... lol


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

This was taken when we bought it... I will have to take some of it now with the upgrades...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

blurzredg4 said:


> haha love that song! and yes basically my town growing up too!


I've lived in the big city for awhile now... and just starting to get tired of it after nearly 7 years here.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

good looking truck for a ferd lol jk love the color lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> This was taken when we bought it... I will have to take some of it now with the upgrades...


That is NICE!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I made an informed choice... I owned a Chevy 2500 had nothing but probs never own another Chevy... It is ashame too cause I love the new Camary... I owned a Dodge 3500 and goodness you could hear it coming a mile away... Wont own another one... Had a Tundra good trucks but need a diesel now... So a Ford is what it is... Besides I have the Mustang too... so they match...


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice my next truck will be something w a diesel


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

It is so much nicer... This one tows both of our show cars through the mountains without blinking an eye...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I made an informed choice... I owned a Chevy 2500 had nothing but probs never own another Chevy... It is ashame too cause I love the new Camary... I owned a Dodge 3500 and goodness you could hear it coming a mile away... Wont own another one... Had a Tundra good trucks but need a diesel now... So a Ford is what it is... Besides I have the Mustang too... so they match...


Oh hellz yeah, what year mustang? I am a Ford girl but I do like all types of Trucks... and am currently driving an 00 Chevy Impala... just because the price was right and it is super freaking nice.  It's funny how excited I am about it's 10 year old technology... hahaha


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

It is a 2002 Mustang GT with a Roush racing supercharger...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> ^
> 
> That's a pretty SMALL car.


Tehehe 


Shes Got Heart said:


> Hey you fella's wanna go muddin?


OMG Megan you'd have so much fun out here, there a perfect spot for mud bogging right by my house. I like gettin it all dirty 


Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh please say you are kidding! Because if you don't get that thing dirty... your some form of ricer.... LMAO





Shes Got Heart said:


> Ricer used to = any foreign car that had stickers, a wing, various body moldings, all kinds of crap that added no value to the car and the owner is always bragging about how fast it went.
> 
> Then people started to "rice out" American vehicles like neons, ford Foci, caviliers.... sadly mustangs and other muscle cars also fell victim.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


DMTWI said:


> Bring it Hippie girl! Muddin anytime!!!! :cheers:


LOLL you guys are making me wanna go out and play in the mud now 


SARGEnNIKITA said:


> This was taken when we bought it... I will have to take some of it now with the upgrades...


:woof::woof:
Very nice.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> It is a 2002 Mustang GT with a Roush racing supercharger...


 Any pics of that? That's what year stang I hope to own in the future.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KG what kind of truck do you have again?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

A Chevy 2500, the huge one with the extended cab.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Any pics of that? That's what year stang I hope to own in the future.


Not on this computer... I will switch to the dinosaur in a bit and upload them


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh hellz yeah, what year mustang? I am a Ford girl but I do like all types of Trucks... and am currently driving an 00 Chevy Impala... just because the price was right and it is super freaking nice.  It's funny how excited I am about it's 10 year old technology... hahaha


Aaaaaa ha, you have a female penis extension there young lady! :rofl:

Kidding, sort of....Sounds like a nice car, I do like that year Impala. But no pics? Bad on you girl....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Aaaaaa ha, you have a female penis extension there young lady! :rofl:
> 
> Kidding, sort of....Sounds like a nice car, I do like that year Impala. But no pics? Bad on you girl....


Nah... my Impala is just my "mommy car" that I have been forced into ownership for it's 2 extra doors. lol My mustang I used to own would have been considered more of a female pee pee extender. lol

Here's my Paula, I got to admit she is a sexy biotch... lol Needs some rims though.  But not so big it needs bicycle tires! lol


















This was my pony. 1974 with a swapped 5.0 cammed, carbed... ford racing trans... rearend rebuilt with locker and 3.80's you can hear me scratchin through the gears. I actually JUST found this vid... glad I did. I missed it's sound. 
Video ? Myspace Video

aww look at baby Helena!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok here's the stang and for giggles one of my bikes...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Ok here's the stang and for giggles one of my bikes...


OMG!!! "drooling over both"  Very nice rides. :goodpost:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you... I enjoy the toys...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I much look forward to the day where I can have big kid toys again.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not really into cars...But I must say..I would do that one..if that were possible.

OMG That is an AWESOME ride.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

do want bike ......i see you like the toys lol


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

The way I see it is you can't take it with you when ur gone so live it up while you can...


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm more of a truck guy, but those are some nice looking Mustangs! I'm impressed for sure. :clap:

The Impala is also nice, even without spinners...... ha


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

yep i love toys too just in school right now so cant really afford them haha ...soon very soon


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics you guys. This is the next toy I'm getting.










I can't wait. I actually love this color but I want mine to be hot pink and baby blue


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> I'm more of a truck guy, but those are some nice looking Mustangs! I'm impressed for sure. :clap:
> 
> The Impala is also nice, even without spinners...... ha


Spinners? lol Nah..... I'll pass on all that! 



blurzredg4 said:


> yep i love toys too just in school right now so cant really afford them haha ...soon very soon


I hear ya there!



kg420 said:


> Great pics you guys. This is the next toy I'm getting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice bike  I like to look at bikes but don't think I'd ever own one... lol I've just ridden on the back of my dads and some friends.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love me some Harleys  I love that Sportster with the little girlie ape hangers so sick. That's just how I want mine


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah it is neat, my dad said that ape hangers are uncomfortable to ride on though.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Great pics you guys. This is the next toy I'm getting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic, you're looking very biker-ish there, I'm diggin the boots.... :goodpost:

This is my current big 'ol fat Harley. The monkey bars are actually comfy, IMO.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I love my chevy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Nice pic, you're looking very biker-ish there, I'm diggin the boots.... :goodpost:
> 
> This is my current big 'ol fat Harley. The monkey bars are actually comfy, IMO.


LOL That's no me in the pic. Just the bike I want. Yea apes are way more comfey. Drag bars make me feel like im on a tricycle lol.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

cant wait to customize my bike I want some mini apes someday

oh and some true duals and the engine upgrade to brake 100 ccs and and and and more more


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LOL That's no me in the pic. Just the bike I want. Yea apes are way more comfey. Drag bars make me feel like im on a tricycle lol.


My bad, saw the tattoos and figured it was you. Are the boots yours? I'm likin them pups. :hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL I'm willing to bet I have more ink than her  I do like those boots though, so sick. I would so rock some boots like that


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

My Harley and my Dodge









My hondas sure didnt have this









96 cubic inches

and one hell of alot of fun


----------

